# Freikorps from Malifaux



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Von Schill's crew of Freikorpsmen.

These area mercenary group for Malifaux, and I thought I'd share the force with everyone here.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work varying the metal areas to maintain visual complexity.

The bareheaded chap looks odd to me; however I think that is due to the prominent eyebrows on the model rather than the painting.


----------

